# Why the reversed keys?



## Cyclops

Can anyone explain why early Harpsichords and other keyboard instruments had the keys reversed so as the half tones were white? Was that some kind of trend at the time or were the first keyboard instruments laid out that way?


----------



## Rasa

Maybe it has to do with construction materials. One day some guy wanted ivory, and it's white.


----------



## Weston

I used to have a combo organ (as we called it back then at the dawn of time), a Vox Jaguar with reversed colors like that - except for an octave of bass keys. It had no impact on the playing. I just thought it was decorative.


----------



## Cyclops

Weston said:


> I used to have a combo organ (as we called it back then at the dawn of time), a Vox Jaguar with reversed colors like that - except for an octave of bass keys. It had no impact on the playing. I just thought it was decorative.


Yea I've seen synths like that-I see you're a synth player too. Whats that in your avatar,not a moog,Sequential Circuits Prophet?


----------



## R-F

Ooh, I heard from someone that a Harpsichord had the white keys black because it helped highlight women's white fingers (and perhaps men, I suppose). Not sure if that's true, though...


----------



## bdelykleon

Well, actually there wasn't any standart key colors, it should be easier to ask why the PIANO keys are reversed...


----------

